

Sunspot (sunspot-rails) Tips and Tricks - crowdint
http://blog.crowdint.com/2013/07/30/sunspot-tips-and-tricks.html?utm_source=blogpost&utm_medium=ynews&utm_campaign=sunspot-0730

======
jparbros
Really good tips to work with Sunspot

